# Mise à jour IOS 5 dispo



## stéphane83 (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Pour info, l'Apple TV propose une mise à jour IOS 5 dès à présent!


----------



## thebustre (13 Octobre 2011)

heu... l'ATV2 est sous iOS ?


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Octobre 2011)

thebustre a dit:


> heu... l'ATV2 est sous iOS ?



Oui bien sûr!


----------



## thebustre (13 Octobre 2011)

comme quoi je l'ai et je ne le savais pas ...

ceci dit je suis très étonné, ne serait-ce que parceque l'ATV n'est pas tactile


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Octobre 2011)

L' Apple TV Fonctionne avec le processeur A4 (tout comme les iPad et iPhone4) :
Elle procède en général aux mises à jour tout comme ces appareils.
Il est important de vérifier les mises à jour de l'Apple TV car cette dernière (IOS5) est plutôt pas mal : miroring, flux de photos,etc...


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Octobre 2011)

Passé l'encombrement des premières heures la mise à jour est proposée automatiquement dès que l'on allume son ATV2 sur l'écran du TV


----------



## AZTT (13 Octobre 2011)

je l'ai lancée manuellement.
on va voir
10 mn annoncées  (je suis outremer - à LA Réunion)


----------



## nico2728 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous =) 

Est-il possible de Downgrader l'apple tv ??  Car j'ai malencontreusement fais la mis à jour ... 

Merci , 

nico


----------



## francois_6200 (14 Octobre 2011)

C'est pas une vers 4.4 qui est sortie que pour ATV ?


----------



## Defcon (15 Octobre 2011)

francois_6200 a dit:


> C'est pas une vers 4.4 qui est sortie que pour ATV ?



Le dernier firmware rendu disponible est bien le 4.4 et non iOS 5. Par ailleurs, l'Apple TV ne fait pas tourner à proprement parler iOS mais une version modifiée de Mac OS si je me souviens d'articles sur le sujet lors de sa sortie.

Et par rapport à cette dernière mise-à-jour, je suis extrêmement déçu que la fonction de lecture de la NHL ne soit pas présente dans nos contrées. Certainement des soucis de droits vis-à-vis d'ESPN America. Dommage :/


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Octobre 2011)

Defcon a dit:


> Le dernier firmware rendu disponible est bien le 4.4 et non iOS 5. Par ailleurs, l'Apple TV ne fait pas tourner à proprement parler iOS mais une version modifiée de Mac OS si je me souviens d'articles sur le sujet lors de sa sortie.
> 
> Et par rapport à cette dernière mise-à-jour, je suis extrêmement déçu que la fonction de lecture de la NHL ne soit pas présente dans nos contrées. Certainement des soucis de droits vis-à-vis d'ESPN America. Dommage :/



Le version modifiée de Mac os c'était pour l'Apple Tv 1
La nouvelle fonctionne avec un processeur A4 tout comme les iPhones 4 et iPad 1 donc sous iOS.
Et la prochaine je l'espère avec le A5 pour visualiser des films en full hd!
C'est beau de rêver!


----------



## Shurikn (18 Octobre 2011)

Le Full HD est une limitation matérielle, donc pas de changement possible avec l'ATV2!
C'est bien un IOS mais modifié par rapport aux Ibidules. D'ailleurs il y a toujours une différence de version entre les Ibidulles et l'ATV2.

En revanche, je me demande quelles changements notoires ont été apportés avec cette màj IOS pour l'apple tv en dehors du miroring airplay...

++ §hu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

Je viens d'avoir ma réponse... le Flux Photo et deux chaînes supplémentaires...


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Octobre 2011)

Shurikn a dit:


> Le Full HD est une limitation matérielle, donc pas de changement possible avec l'ATV2!
> C'est bien un IOS mais modifié par rapport aux Ibidules. D'ailleurs il y a toujours une différence de version entre les Ibidulles et l'ATV2.
> 
> En revanche, je me demande quelles changements notoires ont été apportés avec cette màj IOS pour l'apple tv en dehors du miroring airplay...
> ...



Oui il s'agit d'une limitation matérielle, c'est pour cela que j'ai précisé qu'un full hd serait le top avec la prochaine Apple Tv ( processeur A5 ou plus, si elle doit voir le jour bien sur...)
Sinon à parole miroring y'a le flux de photos...


----------



## francois_6200 (18 Octobre 2011)

Shurikn a dit:


> Le Full HD est une limitation matérielle, donc pas de changement possible avec l'ATV2!
> C'est bien un IOS mais modifié par rapport aux Ibidules. D'ailleurs il y a toujours une différence de version entre les Ibidulles et l'ATV2.
> 
> En revanche, je me demande quelles changements notoires ont été apportés avec cette màj IOS pour l'apple tv en dehors du miroring airplay...
> ...



C'est quoi comme chaines ??


----------



## wolofens (19 Octobre 2011)

Ben moi, pas de proposition de mise à jour automatique ou manuelle :sleep:


----------



## tactikeuss (19 Octobre 2011)

Pareil, mon Apple TV 2 est en 4.3 et aucune proposition de mise à jour ... je comprends pas.


----------



## tucxtuc (20 Octobre 2011)

Pareil. En 4.3 et pas de maj proposée.


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Octobre 2011)

J'ai fait une erreur en indiquant une mise à jour IOS 5 pour l'Apple Tv.
Il s'agit de la 4.3 donc tout va bien chez vous.


----------



## tucxtuc (21 Octobre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai fait une erreur en indiquant une mise à jour IOS 5 pour l'Apple Tv.
> Il s'agit de la 4.3 donc tout va bien chez vous.



sauf erreur, toutes les références  que j'ai pu trouver sur internet à ce sujet mention de la version 4.4 et 4.4.1.


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Octobre 2011)

Bon ben j'ai regardé sur les infos de mon Apple Tv.
Je suis effectivement en 4.4.
Désolé pour l'erreur.


----------



## desertea (21 Octobre 2011)

Pas de mise à jour de mon côté ??
Je suis en 4.3, et pas de mise à jour proposée à l'allumage ni en lançant une recherche ?
J'aurai bien aimé testé le mode miroir avec mon 4S !!


----------



## Grop85 (22 Octobre 2011)

Pareil, incapable de le mettre a jour!
Je vais tenter avec le cable micro USB et sinon c'est SAV direct


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Octobre 2011)

Ben il parait qu'il y a une 4.4.1 aussi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------




desertea a dit:


> Pas de mise à jour de mon côté ??
> Je suis en 4.3, et pas de mise à jour proposée à l'allumage ni en lançant une recherche ?
> J'aurai bien aimé testé le mode miroir avec mon 4S !!



Miroir miroir qui est la plus belle?


----------



## galinette23 (24 Octobre 2011)

Je viens d'acheter une Apple TV. Elle est en version 4.3 et pas moyen de la mettre à jour. Je suis deg car je l'ai surtout acheté pour le mode miroir....

Quelqu'un a t-il la solution ?


----------



## Grop85 (24 Octobre 2011)

Même problème! Et c'est très con car le mode miroir m'interesse aussi beaucoup.
Je crois qu'il faut tenter une mise à jour sur iTunes avec le câble micro USB. (j'ai pas encore essayé, j'ai pas le câble). Sinon, tenter le SAV Apple en espérant qu'il renvoient un lot déja sur iOS 5


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que si la mise à jour n'est pas dispo (ou pas proposée) c'est qu'elle a un problème et qu'elle a donc été retirée non ?


----------



## tucxtuc (25 Octobre 2011)

Petit retour d'expérience : après maintes tentatives de mise à jour en wifi, je me suis procuré un câble micro usb... Et cela a parfaitement fpnctionné.
En revanche, le mode mirroring, c'est pas super : pour les jeux et les applis, ça décroche sévère. Pour voir des films par contre c'est parfait.


----------



## Cedr (25 Octobre 2011)

Je conFirme, le câble microusb permet de mettre à jour. Sinon avec la sortie de la 4.4.2, normalement plus de problème. Pour moi pas de problème avec le mirroring pas de décrochage ni rien (Apple Tv en wifi et ipad2).


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Octobre 2011)

Cedr a dit:


> Je conFirme, le câble microusb permet de mettre à jour. Sinon avec la sortie de la 4.4.2, normalement plus de problème. Pour moi pas de problème avec le mirroring pas de décrochage ni rien (Apple Tv en wifi et ipad2).



Tu es en 4.4.2?


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Octobre 2011)

Heu, vous faites comment pour forcer la mise à jour de l'ATV2 quand elle est branché sur itunes ?
Perso, j'ai cet écran:



Et là, je fais comment ?
Merci


----------



## krysto69 (25 Octobre 2011)

Une petite question : est ce que ceux qui ont mis à jour en 4.4.2 ont le mode miroir en plein écran sur une télé 16/9 ?Selon quelques informations, le mode miroir en plein écran passerait en plein écran avec cette mise à jour....
Je suis passe en 4.4.2 et je n'ai toujours pas de plein écran 16/9, l'affichage reste en 4/3... 
Ma télé est une Toshiba LCD 102 cm full hd 50 Hz....
Merci pour vos retours...


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Octobre 2011)

krysto69 a dit:


> Une petite question : est ce que ceux qui ont mis à jour en 4.4.2 ont le mode miroir en plein écran sur une télé 16/9 ?Selon quelques informations, le mode miroir en plein écran passerait en plein écran avec cette mise à jour....
> Je suis passe en 4.4.2 et je n'ai toujours pas de plein écran 16/9, l'affichage reste en 4/3...
> Ma télé est une Toshiba LCD 102 cm full hd 50 Hz....
> Merci pour vos retours...



Intéressant ce que tu dis là.
Je suis en 4.4 et donc pas de plein écran...
Je vais forcer la mise à jour et je te dis ça...


----------



## krysto69 (25 Octobre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Intéressant ce que tu dis là.
> Je suis en 4.4 et donc pas de plein écran...
> Je vais forcer la mise à jour et je te dis ça...





Ok merci


----------



## tucxtuc (25 Octobre 2011)

16:9 ???
L'ipad étant 4:3' je ne vois pas comment, sauf à distortionner l'image, ce qui est possible directement avec le téléviseur.


----------



## tibosau (26 Octobre 2011)

J'ai pas encore mis à jour (pas de cable micro USB - pour info ce n'est pas le même que les cables pour Logitech Harmony One, comme dit dans une news du site).

J'hésite vraiment, mais je veux tellement pouvoir consommer de la NHL 

Sur apple.com on voit bien que c'est dispo, mais rien sur apple.fr... Ca m'inquiètes !! Dites moi que c'est dispo en France ?! Et si oui, il faut souscrire à quelque chose ou c'est gratuit ? (apparemment il faut un compte sur nhl.com mais je ne trouve rien sur le site...)

edit : apparemment il est nécessaire d'avoir un compte sur le gamecenter et c'est payant nhl.com/gamecenterlive (si quelqu'un peut me confirmer ça aussi, merci !)

Merci pour vos renseignements !!


----------

